#kubuntu-se 2011-06-13
<x_link> Philip5: Fixat sig med buggen?
<Philip5> var ju jag som höll fel
<x_link> Just ja, så var det.
<Flygisoft> Nu ska vi börja leka mer kernels igen
<Philip5> va kul
<Flygisoft> Otroligt
<Philip5> men du är ju en sådan haxxor så det är ju en baggis för dig
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Är mest drygt tycker jag :/
<Flygisoft> Tar ju en stund att kompilera grejset
#kubuntu-se 2011-06-17
 * x_link bjuder kanalen på en födelsedagstårta!
<Philip5> x_link: är det du som fyller år?
<x_link> Ja =)
<Philip5> hipp hipp hurra! det är x_links dag idag!!! :D
<x_link> Haha mycket fint! =)
<Philip5> ska vara lite extra på din dag ;)
<Philip5> vänta bara tills Flygisoft dyker upp för då kommer han säkert sjunga serenader för dig :P
<x_link> Haha
<x_link> Jäkla tråkigt bara att man har feber =(
<x_link> Ska ut nu och handla lite saker för imorgon, kommer snart igen.
<Philip5> trist
<Philip5> köpte mig en sådan här idag till min sensation :) http://www.teknikmagasinet.se/db.pl?tf=product_link.html&link=&artnr=266089
<Philip5> så nu kan man köra med luren igen när man är ute på löparrundor
<x_link> Ahh sånt band
<x_link> Philip5: Vad händer ikväll då?
<Philip5> inte mycket. blir nog att glo lite på film och så
<x_link> Okej
#kubuntu-se 2011-06-19
<cutgaaah> någon här? :S
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-10
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad har du för fel på bilen då som du ska fixa?
<maxjezy> nu fungerar båda skärmarna för mig, både interna och externa grafikkortet
<maxjezy> och gpu i blender funkar 
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur fixade du det som verkade omöjligt?
<maxjezy> windows 8
<Philip5> pffff
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> 90 dagars version
<Philip5> tycker MS valt att göra en del konstigt för användarna med win8
<Philip5> undrar om det inte kommer floppa
<Philip5> alla vill sitta med win7
<maxjezy> ja tycker 8 är mycket smidigare
<maxjezy> snabbare att komma åt filer och program
<maxjezy> och det funka mycket bättre med två skärmar på olika grafikkort också
<maxjezy> detta funka inte i windows 7
<maxjezy> out of box
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> du är mycket för out-of-the-box du ;)
<maxjezy> tycker faktiskt windows 8 är windows första vettiga grej
<Philip5> och du älskar nya startmenyn som är gjort för touchprylar
<maxjezy> jo, den är mycket smidig
<maxjezy> windows gamla var en labyrint av att träffa rätt för att komma vidare till nästa underkategori
<maxjezy> detta är mer som en vägg med programstartare
<maxjezy> grejer som funkar bättre nu är, kamerans avläsning av minneskort, grafikkorten, ljudet, blender +gpu rendering på tv och att ja har dualscreen
<maxjezy> och den känner av vad jag har för skärmar
<maxjezy> program startar snabbt dessutom
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast alla de där sakerna funkar ju för mig i kunbuntu :)
<maxjezy> ja, underligt.
<Philip5> jag skyller på användaren ;P
<Philip5> undrar när jag ska få alla mina paket den här veckan!? :P
<Philip5> leksaker på väg...
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Läker kylarvatten
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fixar väl du med lite silvertejp?!
<Philip5> ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha nee :P
<Flygisoft> Måste lämna in den
<Philip5> trodde du var händige-herrn och meckade själv
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Fått något paket än då?
<Philip5> näpp
<Flygisoft> MEh
<Philip5> exakt
<Philip5> meh!
<Flygisoft> Nu får du göra som maxjezy och lämna dåligt betyg
<Philip5> uselt att de inte kom på en dag!
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> men det dåliga är att det inte finns något paketinfo när jag kollar med mitt idnr
<Philip5> men det står att jag bör få det mellan 7-13e
<Philip5> väntar på en studioblixt och en softbox också
<Flygisoft> Nice :)
<maxjezy> :)
<Flygisoft> Blir nog trigger och stativ för blixten vid nästa beställning för mig
<Philip5> Flygisoft: slå till på ett paraply också som du kan ändra överdrag på. det är det värt att ha om du ändå ska ha stativ
<Philip5> kostar inte mycket
<Philip5> Flygisoft: maxjezy ligger efter i tävlingen vem som har mest fotoprylar ;)
<maxjezy> näerå
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo precis, tänkte köpa ett paraply också
<maxjezy> bra att ha om de regnar med
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> som det gör nu, åskar gör det med
<Philip5> Flygisoft: och ett blixtfäste till stativet
<Flygisoft> Mjo, kan ju vara bra :)
<Philip5> blir det ett 10 m högt stativ? ;D
<Flygisoft> Vet inte om man köper det från sverige eller om man ska ta det via ebay med
<Philip5> vilket som
<Philip5> kolla bara så det står hur bred basen blir mellan fötterna. är den för liten så blir det mer instabilt. särskilt om man ska ha paraply och grejer på sedan
<Flygisoft> Mjo det kan jag tänka mig
<Philip5> det som skiljer billga mot dyrare är oftast själva reglagen för att spänna fast stativet i sektionerna och om det är luftdämpat eller inte
<Philip5> om det är billig eller bra plast eller metall
<Flygisoft> Vad är bra då?
<Philip5> metall är tyngre
<Philip5> mina har skaplig plast och funkar än så länge
<Philip5> beror ju på hur viktigt det är för en att de är lätta och släpbara
<maxjezy> jepp
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det sådana här videopranks som du ska ge dig på nu med windows8 och kamera?!?! :D  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRAM8MpqIeA
<maxjezy> haha, jo..
<maxjezy> näe..
<maxjezy> jag är lite mer osofistikerad
<Philip5> jasså du
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaha har du sett E10 av Game of Thrones nu då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: japp
<Philip5> har du?
<Philip5> har allt gått som du räknat med?
<Flygisoft> Har inte sett det än
<Flygisoft> tänkte göra det om en stund
<Flygisoft> I förra avsnittet så blev ju slutet inte alls vad jag hade räknat med
<Flygisoft> snacka om vändningar i denna serie haha :P
<Philip5> hehe ja
<Philip5> författaren är bra på att göra sig av med huvudpersoner
<Philip5> Flygisoft: utan att avslöja vem men en överlever som man tror är död
<Philip5> för att börja hämnas... :P
<Flygisoft> :O
<Philip5> :P
<Flygisoft> Nu går jag in på något helt annat
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vilka tror du sitter löst härnäst?
<Flygisoft> Jadu bra fråga, är ju svårt att förutspå denna serie :D
<Flygisoft> Vet du om man kan göra så ett kommando körs direkt efter man kör typ useradd?
<Flygisoft> Så istället för att skriva det manuellt så körs det automatiskt
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<Philip5> du kan göra ett alias eller script
<Flygisoft> Ja men när jag har kört useradd för att lägga in en användare, då vill jag att ett kommando ska köras när denna användare är skapat
<Philip5> du kan nog göra det med alias om du inte vill scripta
<Flygisoft> Spelar inte någon direkt roll på vilket sätt jag behöver göra det, bara det fungerar :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Går det att få script som körs direkt efter en användare är skapad annars eller?
<Flygisoft> Dock en fundering med alias, fungerar det med argument? Då jag skulle behöva själva användarnamnet som är blir skapat
<Philip5> ja du kan sätta alias att det ska vara ett kommando med vissa argument varje gång
<Philip5> många kommandon har som default vissa parametrar som alias i ubuntu
<Flygisoft> Intressant, får nog kolla lite på det då
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Men du, vad finns det för svenska sidor där man kan köpa stativ till blixt då?
<Philip5> ja visst
<Philip5> men billigt eller?
<Philip5> kaffebrus har ju mycket av sånt man även kan köpa på ebay men i urval vad de tycker är bra. billigt men inte lika billigt som att köpa in från ebay själv oftast
<Philip5> cyberphoto har ju också sånt men de säljer mer märkesprylar som kanske är av bättre kvalle om man jobbar som proffs eller så kör de med märket dörr som är lågpris men inte så bra som en del man kan hitta på ebay
<Flygisoft> Behöver ju direkt inget dyrt och något superstativ
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kolla på kaffebrus då
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Philip5> Flygisoft: http://www.kaffebrus.com jag har köpt en del där tidigare och de brukar vara snabba och bra att ha att göra med
<Philip5> jag har 2 st sådana här som är bra att ta med för de är ganska lätta och inte så stora att bära men lite små om man tänkar vara ute och det blåser lite så blir de ostadiga. http://www.kaffebrus.com/2-meter-81.html
<Philip5> kommer i en lite väska också om det är samma
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja man klarar sig väl bra med en höjd på 2 meter
<Flygisoft> känns det ju som iaf
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> det är bara basen som är lite smal om jag jämför med mina mer gedigna men de väger mycket mer istället
<Flygisoft> FÃ¥r kolla mer imorgon
<Flygisoft> ska sova nu :)
<Flygisoft> natt natt
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<Philip5> får du logga in och ut med win8
<maxjezy> näe, inte ens drivisarna krävde det
<maxjezy> nya nvidia :)
<maxjezy> dä du!
<maxjezy> i buntu måste man väl dra ur strömbrytarn och byta proppar vid såna åtgärder?
<maxjezy> :)
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-11
<maxjezy> Philip5 du svara inte mig igår
<maxjezy> angående att jag inte behövde starta om datorn eller liknande
<maxjezy> mäkta imponerad?
<maxjezy> vi pratade ju om hur google säljer/ger uppgifter om oss till stater, det blev ju bekräftat nu
<maxjezy> vad säger ni, är det okej? har vi ingenting att dölja så är allt lugnt?
<Philip5> inte imponerad ;)
<maxjezy> jag är ganska impad, tror inte ens det funkar med 2 grafikkort i linux
<maxjezy> inbyggt och externt samtidigt dvs
<Philip5> tänkte du på google och avlyssningsskandalen i usa?
<Philip5> det gällde ju inte ens bara google utan alla liknande tjänster
<maxjezy> jo, de går ju under samma segel
<maxjezy> ja sa redan 2000 att detta skulle ske
<maxjezy> patriot act hit o dit, det handlar ju inte om att  förhindra terrorism
<maxjezy> utan det handlar om att få alla övervakade för att de sedan ska kunna rensa som nazis i en facebook
<Philip5> ja det var ju inte helt oväntat
<Philip5> mer oväntat är ju hur många som försvarar det där borta
<Philip5> de som försvarar verkar ju hela tiden tänka; det gäller inte mig så det gör inget
<maxjezy> de förgiftar ju hjärnorna med syntetiska sötningsmedel
<maxjezy> så man inte orkar bry sig
<maxjezy> människorna blir passiva och litar på dessa skurkar
<maxjezy> de är till och med glada över att vara övervakade om man får tro på nyheterna
<maxjezy> intressant är ju hur svenskarna fördömmer övervakning i uzbekistan osv
<maxjezy> men sen är vi och har varit övervakade av våra egna säkerhetstjänster i alla tider
<maxjezy> men det är ju bara bra, för att förhindra nya terrordåd här
<maxjezy> jag följer många linuxgrabbar på tuben, som alltid förespråkar linux och opensource osv.
<maxjezy> men dessa använder sig av google tjänster i ganska stor utsträckning
<maxjezy> typ, google docs för att det är smidigt att föra anteckningar via.
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> google har ju bilden av att vara de goda
<maxjezy> ja, och microsoft onda
<Philip5> man kan ju alltid hårdkryptera allt man lägger upp på googles tjänster
<Philip5> och apple
<Philip5> fast apple är värre för applefantaster tycker apple är goda och allt de gör kan inte kritiseras. de flesta som kör windows gör det men vet att det är av ondo men de ser inget alternativ
<maxjezy> företagen (google, microsoft, apple) alla gör ju samma sak
<maxjezy> kartor, ansiktsigenkänning, terrorspanar
<maxjezy> allt låter ju i mina öron som en form av perfekt övervakningsmaskin
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> sen köper de upp allt som kan tänkas vinna användare
<maxjezy> så vi inte har några val, man blir ju övervakad överallt
<Philip5> fast apple, google och MS vill ju ha info för att karlägga konsumenter. värre när politiker och stat kommer över sådana uppgifter och använder dem. de uppgifterna ligger ju som på silverfat när de väl sätter tänderna i dem
<maxjezy> ja, de vill väl att sina maskinerier ska bekosta sig själv
<maxjezy> tror piratebay är skurkar de med
<Philip5> de säljer snart alla ipnummer som laddat från dem med statistik till hollywood
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> varför skulle de inte göra det?
<maxjezy> för att de är hederliga pirater?
<maxjezy> de har infiltrerat allt godt som vi skapat, och det andra har de alltid ägt.
<Philip5> Flygisoft: mina triggers verkar ha fastnat 1 dag extra i england för först nu så ligger den påväg att åka till arlanda men har inte lämnat utlandet än :(
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Kanske kommer imorgon då
<Philip5> kanske men jag skulle gissa i övermorgon. de är nog på arlanda imorgon och ska sedan ut hit
<Philip5> Flygisoft: blir dåliga betyg om jag ska följa maxjezy standard :D
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> han postade i fredags tror jag men royal mail har inte fått iväg den längre
<Philip5> la beställningen i torsdags tror jag
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> men nu ska jag fixa lite att äta och sedan styrelsemöte och på det fotboll på tv. kvällen fullbokad
<maxjezy> Philip5 ja gav ju 5or rakt av
<maxjezy> men, visst var jag lite irriterad där på henne
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså du är tillbaka nu
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> haft styrelsemöte och hann kolla på sista halvan av matchen
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Flygisoft> vad sitter du i för styrelse då?
<Philip5> bostadsrättsföreningen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: funderar på om jag ska slå till på 2 likadana blixar som du har
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fast jag såg nu att de kommit med yn-568ex II för canon som också kan vara master
<Philip5> kanske inte är långt borta med en för nikon också
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du hittat något som är mindre bra med din blixt?
<Flygisoft> Ne inte vad jag kan komma på iaf
<Flygisoft> tycker den då fungerar bra
<Philip5> låter ju bra
<Philip5> du ångrar inte att du inte köpte en nikon sb-910 för 3500 kr som är lika stark?! ;)
<Flygisoft> pff
<Flygisoft> Haha ne verkligen inte
<Philip5> hehe, inte?
<Flygisoft> Köper hellre 3st YN blixtar
<Philip5> jag också faktiskt om man inte känner att man måste ha en blixt som är vädertätad eller måste kunna vara master
<Philip5> det är ju typ vad som skiljer
<maxjezy> nej, det är också en brandfråga
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> brands makes people look better than other people
<Philip5> möjligt också att nikons blixt håller längre men man kan ju köpa 3 stycken och de håller nog längre än en från nikon
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag har eventuellt en riktigt nice objektiv som ja kan få
<Philip5> få?
<maxjezy> 18-100 har jag för mig
<maxjezy> fast, 2.8
<maxjezy> ja, en kompis har ett gäng gluggar och sa att ja kunde få den
<maxjezy> men ja behöver en konverter för det
<maxjezy> vet inte vilket system den är till
<maxjezy> hur mycket i milimetrar brukar man förlora på såna konvertersystem?
<Philip5> konvertera från vad ?
<maxjezy> nikon till tex minolta eller vad det  nu är
<maxjezy> vet inte vilket märke det var på objektivet
<Philip5> går inte att konvertera mellan alla
<maxjezy> men typ, nikon till canon, canon till sony 
<maxjezy> funkar inte det så?
<maxjezy> lägga fler konverters
<Philip5> från nikon till canon brukar gå
<Philip5> beror på hur nära objektivets bakstycke ligger
<maxjezy> det var ett riktigt fint objektiv i byggkvalitet
<maxjezy> kändes helt i metall
<maxjezy> men han visste inte själv va det var
<Philip5> står ju på
<maxjezy> jo men om de är ett leica kan de väl passa olika kameror
<maxjezy> beror väl på vilken fattning det är
<maxjezy> eller så
<Philip5> antagligen inte
<Philip5> tror objektivets fattning måste byggas om i de flesta fall med nikon som hus snarare än bara adapter
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-12
<Philip5> Flygisoft: mina triggers är någonstans i sverige... :D  "Your item has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in SWEDEN."
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men jag fick alldeles nyss min studioblixt levererad till dörren men har inte packat upp än
<Philip5> taadaaa.... allt funkade som det skulle :D
<Philip5> dvs studioblixten
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nice ;D
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-13
<Flygisoft> Philip5: fått något paket idag då?
<Flygisoft> Chrome fungerar inte för mig längre, inte efter jag uppdaterade kubuntu :/
<Flygisoft> Tycker startmenyn ser konstig ut efter jag uppdatedae också, är som det fattas någon bakgrund där..
<Philip5> triggers kommer med posten paket som jag får hämta ut och posten har inte kommit än så jag vet om det är någon avi 
<Philip5> har du fått något viktigt kde-paket avinstallerat vid update?
<Flygisoft> Kan väl vara så kanske
<Flygisoft> Kan jag kolla det?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: https://www.dropbox.com/s/d27b2s6phvxqla0/sk%C3%A4rmdump1.png
<Flygisoft> Kolla där hur det ser ut
<Philip5> är det för att den är semitransparent eller för att det skulle vara något extra i menyn?
<Philip5> jag kör den klassiska menyn som inte ser ut så där :)
<Philip5> om du öppnar muon package manager så har du history i den som du kan se vad du har in och avinstallerat
<Flygisoft> Ja verklar ju något transparent skit där
<Flygisoft> verkar*
<Philip5> kanske är en feature du fått som du inte vill ha
<Flygisoft> Hur ändrar jag till den klassiska?
<Philip5> högerklicka på själva k-startikonen och välj klassisk
<Flygisoft> Mycket bättre :D
<Philip5> du kanske måste unlocka widgerts först
<Philip5> jag gillar gamla hederliga menyn 
<Flygisoft> Här hittar man ju iaf
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> tycker det där nya bara är rörigare
<Flygisoft> Jo det gåller jag med om
<Flygisoft> Det jag gillar med den nya är dock att man kan söka direkt i den
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men det gör jag aldrig
<maxjezy> det är lite synd att kubuntu inte tar efter windows 8 mer
<Philip5> pfff
<Philip5> ska vi vara glada för
<maxjezy> startmeny systemet borde alla ta del av
<maxjezy> det är genialt
<Philip5> just startmenyn är ju något den fått mycket kritik för när det inte är på en enhet med pekskärm
<maxjezy> det är en bluff den kritiken
<Flygisoft> Fast tycker det är nice ändå
<maxjezy> jag ska göra en video som bevisar det
<Flygisoft> jag gillar det
<Flygisoft> Dock att dom tog bort startmenyn fattar jag inte
<maxjezy> den finns ju där, tar bara ingen plats som förr
<Flygisoft> Tur man kan installera ett litet program bara så får man tillbaka den
<maxjezy> ger panelen mer 
<maxjezy> windowstangenten ger ju upp menyn
<Flygisoft> Ja den stora grejen ja
<maxjezy> jo, där skriver man vad man vill göra, eller vad man vill ha
<Flygisoft> Jag har dock installerat den vanliga menyn 
<maxjezy> okej, just den ville jag bort ifrån
<Flygisoft> Jag använder dock båda
<maxjezy> tar så mycket mer tid att hitta program i
<Flygisoft> Är ju samma sak, bara skriva där
<maxjezy> jo, fast har man en, som gör båda grejerna
<maxjezy> räcker det, väggen är perfekt för att ha alla standardgrejer i
<maxjezy> och det är nice att det finns på båda skärmarna
<maxjezy> alla "corners"
<maxjezy> om det funkar att köra windows 8 90 day trial flera gånger
<maxjezy> kommer jag installera om var 3:e månad
<Flygisoft> Använder den stora menyn till att komma åt program, medans jag använder den vanliga menyn för komma åt övriga saker som jag inte vill behöva skriva mig till
<maxjezy> tycker mig känna att windows 8 har mer under huven än 7
<Flygisoft> Köp det, tror jag betalade typ 800kr för vanliga Win8
<Flygisoft> Pro går väl på 1200kr tror jag, men behöver inte bitlocker eller de funktionerna som är i pro
<maxjezy> jo, men jag vill utvärdera det ett år känner jag
<maxjezy> har man betalat 1000 kr och sen kör dom det i botten med uppdateringar känns det jävligt
<maxjezy> windows xp är en sån där man kunde betalat för, sen vista och 7 kändes som rån.
<Philip5> tycker win7 varit förvånandsvärt bra
<Philip5> xp och win7 är de enda releaser som varit stabila och bra
<Philip5> NT var rätt tryggt för sin tid
<maxjezy> jag tycker det fortfarande kändes som xp nästan
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> men uppgraderingen är ju billig
<maxjezy> så det känns värt med 7 endå
<maxjezy> för de varit snälla och släppa 8 billigt för 7orna
<Philip5> var ju mycket under huven som var ett lyft med 7an
<maxjezy> jo, fast inte så mycket speed
<Philip5> att 7an kändes lik xp är väl bara bra för xp kändes bra
<maxjezy> som xp
<maxjezy> det känns som 8 är mer som xp
<maxjezy> lika lättvikt
<Philip5> hade man kört vista så var ju allt snabbt. vista sänkte ju vilken burk som helst
<maxjezy> 8 är faktiskt ett av de bästa operativsystemen idag
<Philip5> Flygisoft: var du inne någe mer på kaffebrus och kollade? verkar de vara nått?
<maxjezy> och någonsin
<maxjezy> tycker det är dåligt att såga det
<Flygisoft> Jo jag kollade lite där bara
<Flygisoft> Tänkte jag skulle kolla ebay lite också
<maxjezy> av youtube kritiker
<Flygisoft> Kanske går att få det billigare där
<Philip5> Flygisoft: oki
<maxjezy> kaffebrus hade väl en dryg hemsida?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: det går det nog. 
<maxjezy> http://www.kaffebrus.com/handgrepp-for-videokamera-984.html
<maxjezy> den där skulle man kunna beställa faktiskt
<maxjezy> nice price med fraktfritt
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> denna månad blir det fet lön
<maxjezy> kanske köper ett samyang
<Philip5> du ska väl ha den blå för den är dyrast ;)
<maxjezy> jo, passar bra till rött
<Philip5> syns bra 
<Philip5> på kaffebrus kan du ju köpa direkt från bank utan visakort
<Philip5> om du har internetbank
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> är de snabba med leverans?
<Philip5> beror på vad du köper för leveranssätt
<Philip5> gratis är ekonomipaket
<Philip5> 2-3 dagar
<Philip5> kan betala extra för snabbare
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> man kan ju sätta en arm på den där riggen
<maxjezy> och sätta en ledskärm på
<maxjezy> motviktsbalansera det så blir det nog as-stabilt och nice med låga vinklar
<Philip5> tror inte riggen är kompatibel med win8 ;)
<Philip5> finns inga drivisar :P
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> kameran funkar as-nice med windows 8
<maxjezy> stabilare bildöverföring har ja aldrig varit med om
<maxjezy> kör aftershot corel nu
<maxjezy> även det piggades upp 
<maxjezy> helt klart en hårdvarufråga varför det inte funkar med mig och linux nu
<Philip5> kör du win8 på annan burk?
<maxjezy> jag körde det på netbook
<maxjezy> funkade finfint
<maxjezy> även på touchscreendator
<Philip5> win8 verkar ju tänkt att användas på touchscreens
<maxjezy> jo, det är nog framtiden kanske, men det är faktiskt användarvänligare med mus än något annat windows 
<maxjezy> så det är ju en uppgradering även för musanvändare tycker jag
<maxjezy> det känns dock lite mer integritetskränkande än tidigare windowsar
<maxjezy> men det är nog bara över ytan, förr var det nog mer dolt.
<Flygisoft> Är väl pga deras plattor dom har gjort det så
<Flygisoft> som kör windows 8
<Flygisoft> Så det är gjort för touchskärmar
<maxjezy> tycker väderappen är perfekt 
<maxjezy> testar windows moviemaker nu
<Philip5> värst vad det regnar idag då
<Philip5> känns ju inte så lockande att gå utanför dörren ens
<maxjezy> näe, men det är bra med regn
<Philip5> bra för växtligheten
<Philip5> nä jag ska nog vika tvätt. verkar passande till vädret
<maxjezy> vi kollar på tale spin
<maxjezy> kärringen jobbar så det är en sån där dag när vi bara glor på film
<maxjezy> perfekt med dubbla skärmar nu i vardagsrummet, 
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Några triggers då?
<Flygisoft> idag
<Philip5> Flygisoft: "has arrived in STOCKHOLM SWEDEN and is being processed for delivery." :(
<Philip5> inte ute hos mig än
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Imorgon då kanske :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tänkte på stativ för blixten, är det skruvgänga längst upp som man sätter fästet för paraply och blixten på eller?
<Flygisoft> eller det kanske endast är rundade fästen på dom
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hoppas på imorgon. stativen brukar ha en spigot överst som man sedan får fästa det som man ska ha som fäste eller direkt på en studioblixt
<Philip5> alltså är det skruvgänga i toppen men du kan inte fästa paraply i den
<Flygisoft> Ne precis
<Flygisoft> behöver ett fäste för det då
<Philip5> du kan heller inte vinkla paraply utan ett paraplyfäste
<Flygisoft> Mjo, samt vinkla blixten är ju nice med
<Flygisoft> med paraplyet :P
<Philip5> du behöver en sådan här av något slag: http://kaffebrus.com/faste-for-paraply-och-blixt-tiltled-510.html
<Philip5> den fäster du i toppen på stativet och den kan du vrida paraply och blixt i ett
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Flygisoft> sitter och kollar lite på ebay just nu
<Philip5> jag har ett par av den här varianten: http://kaffebrus.com/faste-for-paraply-och-blixt-stallbar-blixtsko-1214.html
<Philip5> bra är att ha så få plastdelar på den som möjligt för det kan bli en del vridmoment i den som bör tåla lite och då är plast för mjukt
<Philip5> beror på hur stort paraply och så man vill fästa
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2Pcs-Photo-Video-Light-Stands-Studio-Stand-Tripod-7ft-220cm-/261111151391?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccb6ffb1f
<Flygisoft> Om du kollar den där, så verkar ju de flesta på ebay ha en skruv så längst upp, är det så på dina med?
<Philip5> jo så är det nästan alltid. det är spigoten
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> du kan skriva fast blixten där om du skrivar den i blixtfoten som kom med din blixt som är gängad under
<Philip5> men då är blixten på stativet utan andra grejer du kan fästa något i som t ex paraply
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> har du kollat något på youtube om sådana där?
<Philip5> finns en del guider om hur man sätter upp och hur det blir
<Flygisoft> Jorå, har kollat en del på youtube, inte just guider om själva stativen men
<Philip5> Flygisoft: typ så här: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LE2KR5veEU
<Philip5> han har ett par enklare yn-triggers som inte använder ttl
<Philip5> han kör även en billgi yn-blixt utan stöd för ttl
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> ja nog går det att få det billigt bara man vill
<Flygisoft> Dock är ju nice med ttl annars
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Btw, visst kunde man sätta flera grupper via de triggers från YN du köpte?
<Flygisoft> eller hur var det
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> 4 grupper och 4 kanaler
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Räcker det till och med för dig? :)
<Philip5> jo fast att ha många kanaler är inte ovanligt
<Philip5> det är att ha ttl och olika ratio på de olika kanalerna som är kruxet
<Philip5> det är få triggers som klarar än så länge
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur går det med shoppandet?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hittar du något paraply du gillar? om du ska satsa på paraply
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har tittat lite, tänkte kolla mer imorgon, blev så trött :P
<Flygisoft> Men blir nog paraply ja
<Philip5> en trött Flygisoft. det är illa
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-14
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har jag fått avi att hämta ut mina triggers... ska bara fixa lite här först och sedan hämta ut dem :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Mysigt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: inte hämtat dom än?
<Philip5> precis gjort det
<Philip5> har det oöppnade paket bredvid
<Philip5> undrar om det är någon tidig batch för kartongen är vanlig brunkartong men verkar gjorda för triggersen i 2 pack men utan något tryck som det borde vara för retail
<Philip5> de känns lite plastigare än mina pixel kings
<Philip5> mer som plasten i en fjärrkontroll till en tv eller så
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Spännande
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> jag ska nog åka ner till kjell & co och köpte lite fler batterier
<Flygisoft> Dom fixar väl deras kartong lite längre fram kanske
<Flygisoft> eller bara som du säger, att det är bland dom första 
<Philip5> jo, iaf någon kartong i stil med de som blixtarna kommer i
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> de brukar inte vara bäst på att skriva manualer
<Philip5> inte värdens bästa på engelska alla gånger
<Philip5> men var värre förr
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> säga vad man vill så brukar yn iaf vara prisvärda. lite av H&Ms motsvarighet bland kläder men för foto :D
<Flygisoft> Är då riktigt nöjd med blixten iaf
<Philip5> ja de är najs
<Flygisoft> tittar man på blixtar från typ Kjell o company i samma prisklass så är det ju dynga 
<Flygisoft> långt ifrån med funktioner och hela den biten
<Philip5> tycker det är konstigt att inga butiker importerar och säljer. vet inte om det kan finnas några licensproblem att det kan hävdas patentintrång eller om det skulle stöta sig med andra tillverkare som de säljer
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> Är säkert möjligt
<Flygisoft> Vi kanske ska starta en webbshopp och sälja ;D
<Philip5> ja bara man vet att man kan skicka tillbaka returer till yn och sånt funkar så borde man ju kunna sälja
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Flygisoft> isf så får man ju köpa direkt från YN
<Philip5> 9 av 10 vanliga användare har nog allt de behöver med din blixt
<Philip5> de behöver nog varken vädertätning eller masterfunktion
<Flygisoft> Ne precis
<Philip5> möjligt att de skulle tycka att just din är lite för stor på kameran
<Philip5> men yn har ju mindre blixtar också
<Flygisoft> Jo visst är den lite stor, dock så är det inget jag direkt bryr mig om
<Philip5> nä för den är ju inte stor egentligen utan bara fet :D
<Flygisoft> haha :D
<Philip5> och man ska inte mobba de som är feta ;P
<Flygisoft> Man kan vara fet på olika sätt :P
<Philip5> sexigt och mäktigt fet eller bara äckligt fet
<Philip5> pondusfet
<Flygisoft> haha
<Philip5> jag är sugen på 2 sådana blixtar som du har
<Philip5> men jag börjar ju ha lite väl många blixtar
<Philip5> men de är ju bättre. kanske försöka sälja av mina gamla annars
<Flygisoft> Behöver du verkligen fler då?
<Flygisoft> Ja det kan du ju göra
<Philip5> nej men det är ju najs med HSS
<Philip5> det har ju inte mina andra från yn
<Flygisoft> ah okej
<Philip5> kan ju bara använda 320/1 som snabbaste shutter utan att få banding i bilden
<Philip5> 1/320
<Philip5> ska ner till kjell nu och får testa triggerserna när jag kommer hem. annars fastnar jag med det till de stänger
<Flygisoft> Är ju relativt snabbt ändå, men hur högt kan man gå med HSS då?
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Philip5> snabbaste din kamera klarar
<Flygisoft> Jaså det är så pass
<Philip5> med min 1/8000 men din klarar nog bara 1/4000
<Flygisoft> o d
<Flygisoft> Jo det stämmer
<Philip5> men när hss slår in tappar den lite styrka istället för att orka köra hss
<Philip5> hss är en snabb puls av blixtar istället för bara en snabb
<Philip5> så snabb att man inte ser att det är en puls utan verkar för ögat vara en blixt
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> nu drar jag ett tag. får ge en rapport senare ikväll hur triggersen funkar
<Flygisoft> Jajemen låter bra det, så kanske det blir att beställa i helgen
<maxjezy> en fråga grabbar
<maxjezy> kan ni filma i manual mode med iso 100?
<Flygisoft> Dårå?
<maxjezy> jag hittar ingenting om det på nätet
<maxjezy> men min går bara till iso 200
<maxjezy> som lägst vid film
<Flygisoft> Jadu, aldrig testat faktiskt
<maxjezy> stör mig på att det står i manualen att den har iso 100 - 6400
<maxjezy> och inga * för speciella förhållanden eller inställningar
<maxjezy> hitta en liten diskuss om detta på nätet, flera tyckte att man får räkna med sånt för man köpt en billig kamera osv
<maxjezy> tycker det är okej om det står men de står inte så då äre inte ok
<Flygisoft> Står det även iso 100 - 6400 för kamera funktionen?
<Flygisoft> eller filmning menade jag
<maxjezy> nej, det står inget om iso
<maxjezy> det står ju bara att kameran har ett isospann mellan 100 och 6400
<maxjezy> och det där extrema
<maxjezy> 12800
<maxjezy> ska ställa lite frågor om iso på något forum sen
<maxjezy> något som är riktigt sexigt i windows 8, kanske sjuan med.
<maxjezy> att panelerna är så pass säkra på va de vill, jag stälde in att öppna program ska bara visas på den panelen på skärmen som programmet är öppnat på
<Philip5> jag kan filma i iso100
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kom precis hem med ett gäng batterier och kan nu börja leka med triggers
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> kanske ska ta lite kaffe först
<Flygisoft> Nice :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: ser bra ut med 4 st yn-622n på skrivbordet :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kan tänka mig ;D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: funkar iaf... nu ska jag bara sätta mig in i hur man kan ändra blixtkompensation och sånt i grupper :D
<Flygisoft> Nice :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad var det dom kostade, du köpte väl 4st för lite över 1000kr va?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> rena fyndet som det verkar ;)
<Philip5> som att stjäla godis från små barn :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: och kompensation funkar också utmärkt. lite meckigt bara att göra med knapparna på enheten utan någon extraenhet uppe på med display men inte så krångligt ändå
<Philip5> man kan bara höja eller stänka 1/3 eller 1 steg i taget och sedan måste man göra om samma rutin igen om man vill ändra fler steg för var steg man ska ändra
<Philip5> inte bara klicka flera gånger på en knapp
<Flygisoft> Vadå, så du klickar på en knapp för att ändra stegen och du kan bara ändra en gång? sen måste du trycka igen för att kunna ändra?
<Philip5> man håller inne knappen tills den hamnar i ett läge med lamporna och sedan släpper
<Philip5> då ändras den ett steg. sedan får man göra om samma grej för att ändra ett steg till
<Philip5> vore enklare om man bara hade ställt sig i den grupp och kanal man ville ändra och sedan tryckt på plus eller minus så många gånger man vill ändra
<Philip5> men det funkar iaf
<Philip5> så nu är det bara för dig att beställa! :D
<Philip5> har provat med både min nikon sb-700 och mina yn-565ex
<Philip5> hss funkar också med min sb-700
<Philip5> brb
<Flygisoft> Nice
<Flygisoft> blir väldigt sugen att beställa nu
<Flygisoft> så beställa stativ, fäste och paraply
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vem köpte du från på ebay?
<Philip5> köpte triggers?
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Philip5> ja det räcker väl för dig till att börja med som bara har en blixt
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Flygisoft> köper jag en till blixt sen så får man väl köpa en extra då
<Philip5> vad beställde du för stativ och prylar till?
<Philip5> köpte du paraply som du kan ändra överdrag på?
<Philip5> som är både transparent och reflektivt?
<Philip5> däremot tycker jag överlag att yn borde göra bättre fokusassist-lampor
<Flygisoft> Har inte beställt något än :P
<Philip5> deras röda kryss är lite för spridda för att funka bra
<Flygisoft> Mjo, det kan jag väl hålla med om
<Philip5> aha, du var sugen på att beställa paraply och stativ etc. läste att du hade gjort det
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Flygisoft> Tänkte beställa ikväll, ska bara hitta något på ebay tänkte jag
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> så du kan göra sånt här sedan men utan su-800  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NDBYYQzi50
<Philip5> :D
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> jodu
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså det finns paraply man kan ändra överdrag på med? Trodde helt enkelt man fick köpa flera
<Philip5> dumt att köpa flera när man kan köpa sånt man kan ändra 
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart
<Flygisoft> undra om det finns på ebay
<Philip5> typ som den här: http://viewitem.eim.ebay.se/Westcott-43-Optical-White-with-Removable-Cover-Collapsible-Umbrella/261206375370
<Philip5> finns andra sorter
<Philip5> sedan är ju frågan hur stort paraply du ska ha också
<Flygisoft> Hade ju inte tänkt mig något enormt, har ju sett på youtube, finns ju helt sjukt stora
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> jag har 1 stort och 2 normala
<Philip5> runt 100 cm är normala men jag tror det är i överkant för normalt
<Philip5> eller så satsar du på en mindre softbox
<Philip5> eller båda :D
<Philip5> köp allt!
<Flygisoft> Ah, man byter inte till silver reflex eller?
<Flygisoft> haha köp allt
<Flygisoft> Tänkte börja med paraply tror jag
<Flygisoft> Så otroligt svårt att välja bland allt detta
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> det är ju det roliga
<Philip5> att jämföra
<Flygisoft> Haha jorå
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Men man klarar sig bra med 2 meter på stativet?
<Philip5> ja för vanlig använding men längre är inte heller fel men blir då tyngre att bära
<Flygisoft> Jo helt klart
<Flygisoft> Känns som jag ska köpa ett ganska billigt stativ att börja med iaf
<Flygisoft> finns ju för typ 12-14 pund
<Philip5> kolla om det står angivet basen på benen när de är utfälda så det inte är för kort för då blir det instabilt
<Flygisoft> Vad är bra då?
<Philip5> mina smalaste har 64 cm bas och mina bredaste har 90 cm
<Philip5> under 65 cm skulle jag inte köpa
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Philip5> inte alltid de anger sånt
<Flygisoft> Ne har då inte sett någon som gjort det än
<Philip5> http://viewitem.eim.ebay.se/EssentialPhoto-300cm-10ft-Air-Cushioned-Light-Stand-4-Section-Studio-Light-Stand/181143991670
<Philip5> när de skriver så där så ser man leg spread
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Philip5> enda nackdelen med ebay är att vissa grejer är dyrare i porto än själva prylen
<Philip5> svårare att få mängrabatt på porto
<Flygisoft> mm 
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Det är typ enda grejen jag känner för att beställa från sverige
<Flygisoft> då stativen väger lite om man kollar mot andra grejor så blir frakten på dom så mycket dyrare med
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> Blir typ samma kostnad på stativen som i sverige pga frakten
<Philip5> lätt hänt tyvärr
<Flygisoft> Funderar på att beställa stativet i sverige och övriga från ebay
<Philip5> kan vara smart
<Flygisoft> Kaffebrus har ju gratis frakt med så
<Flygisoft> Philip5: http://kaffebrus.com/2-meter-81.html
<Flygisoft> Den som är 64cm bas på eller?
<Philip5> japp
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Flygisoft> 84cm på paraply verkar ju var vara ganska vanligt på ebay
<Flygisoft> verkar finnas mest av det iaf
<Philip5> 84 cm blir nog bra
<Flygisoft> Philip5: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STROBELLA-UMBRELLA-FLASH-DIFFUSER-VELCRO-BAND-PORTABLE-STROBES-/200932680947?pt=UK_Light_Controls_Studio_Umbrellas&hash=item2ec88564f3
<Flygisoft> söt den där
<Philip5> hehe jo men då finns det bättre lösningar än ett paraply så där
<Flygisoft> Finns väl små softboxar?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> de är smidigare
<Flygisoft> kan tänka mig :P
<Flygisoft> Såg bara konstigt ut med den där haha
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du något guld paraply också eller? :)
<Philip5> inget guld för jag har gels på blixten istället för att ändra färg på ljuset
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> aja får kolla mer imorgon ska se på film
<Flygisoft> hörs
<Philip5> vad blir det för film?
<maxjezy> Philip5, snurrar kubuntu på bra då?
<maxjezy> appråpå ingenting menar jag.
<Philip5> maxjezy: hehe, bara bra
<Philip5> kollade just på svenskan som skulle försvara sin vm-titel i boxning men som nu förlorade på knock out i 8e ronden men ledde fram till dess
<Philip5> snopet
<Philip5> Flygisoft: och mina yn-triggers funkade så klart bra med mina studioblixtar också :D
<Philip5> kopplade till triggerns pc-synk-port
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-15
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hur går det för storshopparen då?
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Händer?
<maxjezy> Flygisoft: sitter och njuter av min dualscreen setup
<Flygisoft> Nice :)
<maxjezy> nu kan dottern titta på pixar medans jag surfar 
<Flygisoft> haha :P
<Flygisoft> perfekt
<maxjezy> jo, känns riktigt bra nu
<Flygisoft> Själv sitter jag i soffan och pillar med xbmc
<maxjezy> datorn känns iaf sjukt myket snabbare nu
<Flygisoft> Nice det :)
<maxjezy> vet inte hur mycket jag måste oroa mig för virus å sånt nu, men de är väl bara att undvika ryska sidor så gåre säkert bra
<Flygisoft> Pga windows tänker du?
<maxjezy> mm
<Flygisoft> Länge sedan jag hade virus måste jag säga, men bara man inte går in på massa konstiga sidor så bör man klara sig
<Flygisoft> Kör Avast eller AVG Free ett bra tag
<Flygisoft> Körde AVG tidigare men testade Avast nu när jag installerade Win8
<maxjezy> jag laddar ju bara torrents från privata sidor och jag litar på blender vännerna att de inte smetar in virus i zip filer jag laddar 
<Flygisoft> Kör du inget virus progarm nu då?
<maxjezy> näe
<Flygisoft> dårå
<maxjezy> tror du man behöver det?
<maxjezy> jag installerar ju om windows varje månad 
<maxjezy> sparar inget personligt på datorn
<Flygisoft> Inte direkt men brukar installera det ändå, för att vara på den säkra sidan
<Flygisoft> Jaha okej
<Flygisoft> Btw, vill du ha en BNC?
<maxjezy> va är det?
<Flygisoft> Du kanske sett att jag alltid sitter inne på IRC, den är inne i kanalerna åt dig, så om någon skriver så ser du det när du loggar in igen, startar datorn helt enkelt
<Flygisoft> när du startar datorn
<maxjezy> såvida bouncern inte går ner?
<Flygisoft> Precis
<Flygisoft> eller IRC-nätverket blir ddosat
<maxjezy> jag är ju alltid online med typ, förutom när dottern drar ur tp-sladden
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Så får en vhost istället för sitt publika IP-nummer 
<maxjezy> jag har sån här på freenode
<maxjezy> sådär
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<maxjezy> philip5 borde dock ha en bnc
<Flygisoft> Jo
<maxjezy> han verkar surfa på grannens internet eller nått
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<maxjezy> näe, men han kanske spar ström eller något
<Flygisoft> Är nice med BNC, ser man vad alla skriver i kanalerna samt privata meddelanden
<maxjezy> ja är väldigt sällan AFK
<maxjezy> tycker det hör till att vara tillgänglig 
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Beställde ett ND filter idag faktiskt
<Flygisoft> så en step up ring så jag kan köra den på båda objektiven
<maxjezy> vilken storlek?
<maxjezy> såg att de kostar typ 1200 för min storlek på kaffebrus
<maxjezy> kan tänka mig att bnc skulle vara bra om man hade ett projekt och jobba ihop med andra via irc
<maxjezy> så man inte missar något som sägs
<Flygisoft> 62mm
<maxjezy> köpte du ett färdigt eller?
<Flygisoft> Yepp
<maxjezy> fördelen med att ha två pol filter är ju att man kan skruva bort det yttersta och använda det som sitter kvar som pol filter
<maxjezy> men, jag ska köpa ett färdigt för att se om de är bättre
<maxjezy> tycker inte detta räcker för att få lång slutartid
<maxjezy> om man ska fota dvs
<maxjezy> för film är det kanon iaf
<Flygisoft> Jo det är ju klart det
<Flygisoft> Hur mörkt kan du få det?
<Flygisoft> eller kanske svårt att veta
<maxjezy> ja, vet inte hur man räknar på det
<maxjezy> antagligen slår man på full slutartid, och ser hur ljus bilden blir
<Flygisoft> Jadu, är väl antal stops dom räknar på det  på något vänster
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> ska du ha de för foto eller film?
<maxjezy> tror iaf man kan bli besviken om man använder det för foto
<maxjezy> eller så gör jag bara fel, men ja misstänker inte det
<maxjezy> dessa kanaler loggas ju btw
<Flygisoft> går väl att räkna ut om du sätter det på kameran och kollar hur många stops det går ner antar jag?
<maxjezy> så bnc är ju lite overkill
<Flygisoft> Jag ska köra det för foto
<maxjezy> klart man får ner stops en hel del, om man vill köra lång slutare
<maxjezy> jag funderar dock på att byta system till canon lite
<Flygisoft> Dårå?
<maxjezy> verkar som man kan fiffla mer me programvaran i de kamerorna
<Flygisoft> Möjligt
<maxjezy> magic lantern  och dva de nu heter
<Flygisoft> Vad ska man göra tro..
<maxjezy> wb Philip5
<maxjezy> ja, bra fråga.
<Flygisoft> Fy fän
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo jag har beställt nu
<Philip5> Flygisoft: woohooo!
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad blev det då?
<Philip5> maxjezy: danke schön
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha blev lite grejer
<Philip5> Flygisoft: några grejer som impar på maxjezy?
<Philip5> en hel studio kanske?! ;)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när man väl börjat beställa så hittar man bara mer och mer som vore kul att ha
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Stativ + fäste, paraply, YN-trigger, reflexskärm, ND-filter, step-up ring, ND-filter som är delta, mörkt till ljust vad det nu heter 
<Flygisoft> så en remote
<Flygisoft> delat*
<Philip5> gradient ND-filter
<Flygisoft> Precis
<Philip5> shoppoholic! :D
<Flygisoft> Haha något
<Flygisoft> ebay är farligt
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> allt från ebay eller blev det något från kaffebrus?
<Flygisoft> Bara stativ och fäste från kaffebrus
<Philip5> vilket stativ blev det?
<Flygisoft> De som är 2m för 299kr
<Flygisoft> som du visade
<Philip5> lika som mina då om de inte gjort ändringar på dem
<Philip5> de blir bra som start 
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Philip5> köpte du nd-filer på inrådan av maxjezy?
<Flygisoft> ne
<Philip5> han som är sådana expert på sådana att han bygger de själv ;)
<Flygisoft> Ja något sånt orkar jag då inte :P
<Philip5> köpte du runda eller fyrkantiga sådana om är gradient?
<Flygisoft> fyrkantiga
<Philip5> hur stor reflexskärm?
<Flygisoft> 80cm
<Philip5> fick du hållare med till filtren? 
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> fyrkantiga sådana är bäst som man kan slajda
<maxjezy> http://www.tradera.com/nikon-auktion_302009_184638836
<Flygisoft> Jo precis, ne det är ingen hållare med se om man orkar leta vidare lite nu efter en hållare
<Philip5> maxjezy: hehe, måste du väl ha
<Philip5> Flygisoft: så det blir lite som julafton halva nästa vecka då med olika paketleveranser var och varannan dag?!
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha ja man kan ju hoppas :D
<Flygisoft> Hoppas det hinner komma innan fredag bara :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: 80cm på själva reflexskärmen är ju inte så extremt stort, men tänkte att det duger nog för mig, eller vad tror du?
<Flygisoft> Det roliga nu är väl att man lär få typ 10st paket på posten, istället för ett bara :P
<Philip5> 80 cm är lagom för ansiktsporträtt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: köpte du multi-coat reflektor som du kan ändra överdrag på?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo precis
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad blev det för sorts paraply då?
<maxjezy> under my brellah, ellah, ellah..
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> var precis i affärn och köpte 6pack
<maxjezy> sandwich glass
<maxjezy> förbaskans smaskigt
<Philip5> maxjezy: de är väl snart slut?
<maxjezy> jo, dottern är en galning att äta glass
<Philip5> men inte du?
<maxjezy> och blåbärssoppa
<maxjezy> näe, ja äter nog bara 2
<maxjezy> har ju andra godsaker med
<maxjezy> vi festar alltid när hon jobbar
<maxjezy> frågan är om man ska köpa vidvinkel objektiv eller steadycam
<Philip5> köp båda! :D
<maxjezy> de blir ju typ 6 tusenh
<Philip5> småpotatis
<Philip5> det är väl bara växelpengar ;)
<maxjezy> jo, nu förtiden
<maxjezy> men man måste se tillbaka när man låg i rännstenen och käkade pizzakartonger
<maxjezy> idag äter vi pizza och dricker champis
<Philip5> det är livet det
<maxjezy> helt galet vad mycket pengar man lägger på käk
<Philip5> när man kan lägga dem på fotoprylar
<maxjezy> Philip5, om du inte hade nikonprylar, hade du inte varit sugen på canon?
<Philip5> då hade jag köpt nikon igen
<maxjezy> tycker du inte magic lantern verkar koolt?
<Philip5> jo det är helt ok
<Philip5> men jag filmar ju inte så mycket och det är mest för film
<maxjezy> jo
<Philip5> ångrar du att inte köpte canon eller?
<maxjezy> ja vet inte riktigt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vitt / Svart som man kan tabort det svara på
<Flygisoft> så fick jag för mig att köpa ett svart / silver med
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag ångrar nog inte köpet endå
<Philip5> Flygisoft: mina är svart/vit/guld/silver och genomskinlig :)
<Philip5> 5-in-1
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Paraply?
<Philip5> reflektor
<Flygisoft> Jo jag köpte också det
<Flygisoft> Tänkte på paraply det jag skrev ovan :P
<Philip5> då är mina bara genomskinilga man kan sätta silver refelektor över så de blir som vita bouncers
<Flygisoft> Ah
<maxjezy> AHA. pratar ni bouncers igen
<Philip5> maxjezy: avis!?!? :P
<maxjezy> näe, förklarade tidigare att jag inte är i behov då jag alltid är online iaf
<maxjezy> men att du skulle behöva!
<maxjezy> det var Flygisoft som undra om ja behövde bouncer
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast den här var ju till foto :D
#kubuntu-se 2013-06-16
<maxjezy> nå, blir det några foton eller är det bara nya prylar som gäller?
<Philip5> nu är det bara hockey som gäller
<Philip5> finalmatch på tv
<maxjezy> aha
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du fått några paket än??? annars ger du väl dåliga betyg?!?! ;P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: :D
<Flygisoft> Ne inga paket än, dock fått trackingnummer till ett
<Philip5> Flygisoft: dåligt om man får hålla maxjezy leveranskrav :P
<Flygisoft> xD
<Flygisoft> Hoppas jag hinner få ND-filtren innan helgen iaf
<Philip5> ska du göra något särskilt med dem som du vet?
<Flygisoft> ska ut till ett ställe som ligger vid havet, se om man kanske hinner ta någon bild på någon soluppgång då
<Philip5> aha, ja då kan det vara läge att leka med sådana
<Philip5> har du något bra vidvinkelobjektiv eller kör du med vida settings med dit kitobjektiv?
<Flygisoft> Ska testa köra med kitobjektivet
<Philip5> jag sitter och kollar efter en androidplatta på gärna 10' som jag vill ha men antingen så kostar de mer än jag vill lägga på en platta eller så är de skräp
<Philip5> dålig ekvation
<Philip5> går nog bra med kitobjektivet också
<Flygisoft> Hur mycket tänker du lägga då?
<Philip5> tänkte inte lägga mer än 2-3000
<Philip5> helst i underkant av det
<Philip5> vill mest ha en platta jag kan ha i sängen och läsa pdf:er och kolla videoklipps och tuben
<Philip5> kanske ha att kolla på bilder på också lite så där ifrån datorn
<Flygisoft> Kör en Samsung Tab2 10", vet inte vad dom kostar nu men
<Flygisoft> Men utan 3g så är dom ju billigare
<Philip5> läste att de laggade vid videotittande
<Flygisoft> lol
<Flygisoft> Har jag då inte varit med om
<Flygisoft> Om man inte kör typ Videolan eller den skitappen, ja då laggar det
<Philip5> flera som klagat på lagg när de köpt Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 GT-P5110
<Philip5> verkar gå på 2500 kr nu så det är ju i rätt prisläge iaf
<Flygisoft> Alltså, visst det kan lagga ibland när man byter mellan sidorna på "skrivbordet" men har inte varit med om lag när jag kollat video
<Philip5> tittade på den men med kritiken så blir man ju inte så sugen på den
<Philip5> blir mest sugen på sony xperia tablet z men inte när man ser priset :D
<Flygisoft> Har kollat massa serier i 720p utan problem på den iaf
<Flygisoft> Dyr eller?
<Philip5> nästan 5000
<Philip5> det lägger jag inte på en platta som jag inte vet hur mycket jag kommer använda
<Philip5> nexus 7 verkar ju riktigt najs förutom att jag tycker 7' är lite litet
<Flygisoft> Ne det är ju lite mycket
<Flygisoft> annars är ju windows 8 plattorna nice, lite dyra men :P
<Philip5> men så är de windows ;P
<Philip5> kollar på kinabudgetplatta från ainol som verkar göra ok grejer
<Philip5> billiga
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Flygisoft> Tänkte köpa en ainol först
<Flygisoft> men såg att flera hade problem med skärmen så blev inget
<Philip5> så verkar de ha samma modellnamn men olika skärmar från olika tillverkare i olika batchar
<Philip5> vissa är från lg och andra från samsung men med samma spec
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Flygisoft> Burning eller vad den heter är väl den senaste tror jag
<Flygisoft> Flame kanske det var
<Philip5> Ainol Novo 10 Hero II  verkar vara senaste
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> 1,799kr
<Flygisoft> för den
<Flygisoft> Det är ganska nice pris ändå
<Philip5> ja det är ju et
<Philip5> det
<Philip5> verkar inte säljas så mycket i sverige
<Flygisoft> Tablettkungen jag kollar via
<Flygisoft> tabletkungen*
<Flygisoft> Är något kina bolag tror jag, men svensk support
<Philip5> kollar där nu
<Philip5> har du köpt via dem någon gång?
<Flygisoft> Nopp
<Flygisoft> Men läst på forum om folk som köpt där så har då inte sett några direkt problem
<Philip5> deras spark modell verkar ju mer najs
<Flygisoft> tänkte köpa via dom
<Flygisoft> Ja det måste jag säga, den verkar ju bättre
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> verkar ha najs skärm
<Philip5> ska kolla lite reviews
<maxjezy> Flygisoft, först tänkte jag skaffa en sån android till tv via tablettkungen
<maxjezy> men dustin är billigare :(
<maxjezy> så slipper man flera veckors leverans
<Philip5> maxjezy: fast dustin har ju inte de plattorna
<Philip5> men du kanske menar samsungs?
<Flygisoft> Tror han menar dom man trycker in i HDMI porten på tvn
<Flygisoft> Så får du som en smart-tv med android
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> maxjezy: Sen så är det inte flera veckors leverans, har beställt och fått via DHL express och det går fort
<Flygisoft> Flera veckor är dom du kör vanligt paket från Kina, då tog det otroliga 2 veckor
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hoppas jag får ett paket imorgon med en softbox
<Philip5> sista paket med senaste ebaybeställningen
<Philip5> undrar vad jag ska köpa härnäst :D
<Philip5> kanske får vänta till löning och då lanske det blir en ainol spark ändå
<Philip5> och något fotogrejs
<Philip5> kanske färggels till studioblixtarna
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Tänkte på dina studioblixtar, dom kan du väl inte ställa in via triggern eller kan du det?
<Philip5> nej de är manuella
<Philip5> de bara triggas av griggern
<Philip5> triggern
<Philip5> nu ska jag ut på en löparrunda. siktar på milen idag
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/xgroup/19899/objektiv-nikon/?filters=m_samyang
<maxjezy> blir att beställa något av dessa ikväll
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo misstänkte nästan att det var så
<Philip5> maxjezy: är du i köpartagen?! 
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag ska givetvis kolla upp objektivet lite bättre så ja vet att det är fullt kompitabelt
<maxjezy> och, undra vilken shutterspeed som gäller
<maxjezy> f 3.5 på 50 shutterspeed borde ge en ganska ljus bild
<maxjezy> de funkar väl inte med nd filter heller
<Philip5> kompatibelt är det väl men helt manuellt
<Philip5> tror inte det är många fisheyes som kan använda filter
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-09
<Flygisoft> Hoppla
<Philip5> hoppla hej
<Philip5> Flygisoft: läget?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jorå det är fint det
<Flygisoft> själv då?
<Philip5> svettas
<Philip5> det är varmt och väligt kvavt här med åska som gått förbi medan det fortfarande var solsken
<Philip5> hämtade ut ett paket på posten för en stund sedan :)
<Flygisoft> Mjo har slutat regna här nu iaf
<Flygisoft> Jaså, vad är det för något då? :)
<Philip5> fick mina gelfilmer till studioblixtar
<Philip5> så man kan vitbalansera dem lite
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Philip5> du har inget sånt tilldina blixtar?
<Philip5> rätt smidigt att ha både för att ge effekter och att få blixtljuset att smälta in med andra ljuskällor vad gäller ljusets färg
<Philip5> blixtljus är många gånger lite kallt ljus annars
<Philip5> för vanlig blixt är sådant här sett najs: http://kaffebrus.com/rosco-strobist-fargfilterset-i-55-delar-1099.html
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo det har jag, inte just de från Rosco men
<Philip5> aha, najs
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är du star warsexpert :)
<Flygisoft> Haha nej :P
<Philip5> den här typen av storm trooper som är med i return of the jedi. har de ett särskilt namn?
<Philip5> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-o2viM7L9N6I/Tff0sTIcMEI/AAAAAAAABOw/GVelyVEEz1s/s1600/storm_troopers_wideweb__470x3502.jpg
<Philip5> en sådan som sitter på huk
<Flygisoft> Mjo kan nog stämma
<Philip5> vet du om de heter något särskilt?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ne tyvärr :/
<Flygisoft> Men har för mig att det kan faktiskt ha något speciellt namn
<Flygisoft> de
<Philip5> jo jag har också för mig att actionfiguren heter något mer än bara storm trooper
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Scout Trooper
<Philip5> Flygisoft: säker på att du inte skulle vara med i Kvitt eller dubbelt på temat star wars?? :P
<Philip5> värsta experten
<Philip5> eller bara bra på google? ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha bra på google antar jag :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Köpt någon ny telefon än då?
<Philip5> nä jag blir så ledsen när jag håller i dem att alla är så stora så jag har inte slagit till
<Philip5> vill att de jag vill ha till spec ska vara med 4,2'' skärm
<Philip5> tycker jag är lagom
<Flygisoft> Mjo det är stora mobiler nu
<Flygisoft> Funderar på att köpa en Oneplus One så fort man kan göra det
<Philip5> jag tycker de borde sätta mobilen i 50'' smarttv istället som man kunde gå runt med
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> :)
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-12
<Philip5> Flygisoft: what's up?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Programmerar lite
<Flygisoft> Själv då?
<Philip5> skriver på en rapport och har det lite segt
<Philip5> ska ta emot en hantverkare om 1 tim
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah okej, ska du fixa något hemma eller?
<Philip5> jo ett räcke
<Philip5> men nu strular mitt bankid... får felsöka lite men först kaffe
<Flygisoft> Jaså, har du pajat det på fyllan eller? :D
<Philip5> hehe nä jag vet inte om det är någon firefox update eller nått
<Flygisoft> Räcket då? :P
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-13
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig Philip5
<Philip5> Flygisoft: yo
<Philip5> Flygisoft: laddar du för helg?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Inte så speciellt men :P
<Flygisoft> Ska hem och jobba sen ändå
<Flygisoft> Så lär det bli att jobba med lite programmering imorgon med
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Själv då? :P
<Philip5> imorgon ska jag upp skapligt och iväg till stockholm på auktion av gamla kameror :)
<Philip5> mest dit för att kolla, klämma och känna
<Philip5> är sugen på en rolleiflex och de har flera olika modeller där på auktionen men som verkar i för dåliga skick för att jag ska vara intresserad men man kan ju känna på dem lite
<Philip5> dvs kameran har tillverkats sedan 40-talet till idag men fått ändringar under tiden i olika modeller och den jag är inne på att skaffa tillverkades under 60-70-talet
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Låter spännande :)
<Flygisoft> Alltid trevligt att titta runt
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> och så blir det nog en sväng på Fotografiska
<Philip5> vet inte vilka utställningar som går nu men det brukar alltid vara kul
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah nice :)
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> men nu äter jag en ganska omogen melon och det är inte lika kul
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Trevligt att radiotjänst för backa med sina avgifter för datorer/mobila enheter
<Flygisoft> får*
<Philip5> jo och vi får hoppas att copyswed får backa med sina maffiakrav också
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> Radiotjänst är ju så giriga, istället för att införa ett system med inloggning på SVT etc så kräver dom alla på pengar
<Philip5> ja de tycker väl de kan göra som de vill som myndighet
<Flygisoft> Verkar ju inte bättre
<Flygisoft> Så sen så verkar dom ju inte ska betala tillbaka heller
<Flygisoft> Trots att dom har tagit betalt för något som dom inte ens kan ta betalt för
<Philip5> nä de verkar ju resonera som att ok, då gör vi inte så längre då'rå
<Flygisoft> mm
<Philip5> maffia
<Flygisoft> Jodu
<maxjezy> hej alla barn
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du lagt ner fotoprylköpen? man ser inte dig hämta ut paket på min dator lika ofta längre.
<Philip5> maxjezy: jodå men du hänger ju inte i den här kanalen så ofta
<Philip5> fick paket i veckan
<maxjezy> vadå?
<Philip5> färggels för studioblixtar
<maxjezy> a must have alltså!
<maxjezy> har du en liten studio där hemma?
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag jobbar så mycket så jag är helt slut oftast på kvällarna och orkar inte starta upp datorn 
<maxjezy> därför missar jag vad ni handlar från utlandet på ebay
<Philip5> maxjezy: hårt
<maxjezy> jepp
#kubuntu-se 2014-06-15
<Philip5> Flygisoft: och där beställde jag paket från kina igen... :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: beroendeframkallande :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, tänk om du får hem h4n1 virus 
<Philip5> ja sånt kan hända. de packar säkert sina paket i hönshus
<Philip5> förra gången så skickade de paket som använde packtejp som stank lösningsmedel så jag blev tvungen att gå ut med det till soporna direkt
<Philip5> var som någon målat med oljefärg inne
<maxjezy> fyfaen
<Philip5> undrar hur det är att jobba med den tejpen hela dagarna
<Philip5> ingen eu-standard där inte
<maxjezy> som lampan jag köpte på kjell, gick faen inte att andas i närheten av den
<Philip5> hehe
<maxjezy> stank också lösningsmedel
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=72679
<maxjezy> visst är den fin min katt jag skaffat
<Philip5> jodå
<maxjezy> helt galet stor, äter som en hund
#kubuntu-se 2015-06-13
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Sitter du och tittar på bröllopet eller?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kollar på fotboll
<Flygisoft> pff
<Flygisoft> säger du bara
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Philip5> men nu tänkte jag kolla på en film fram till kl 2 när hockeyn börjar :D
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> förstår att du haft det fullt upp idag och följa allt om bröllopet ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha jodå
<Philip5> så klart
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad har du pysslat med sedan sist? har ju inte sett dig online här på ett tag
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu, blir att jag sitter här lika mycket efter jag stängde ner företaget jag drev bara :P
<Philip5> inte lika mycket eller lika mycket?
<Flygisoft> inte lika mycket :P
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> vad gör du istället nu då?
<Flygisoft> Jadu, spelar GTA och grejar lite med mina RC prylar typ :P
<Philip5> leker med andra ord :)
<Flygisoft> Haha ;D
<Flygisoft> Fick ju för mig att bygga en drönare, kör bara RC helikopter annars
<Philip5> ballt
<Philip5> som du kan sätta kamera i
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Inte en systemkamera men
<Philip5> gopro kanske
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Philip5> flyga in i sovrummet hos folk och ta värsta filmerna
<Flygisoft> Hahaha xD
<Philip5> har du flashat din yn-trigger då?
<Philip5> så du kör det senaste ;)
<Flygisoft> Ska man sätta fast en systemkamera behöver man nog 900-1000 storlekarna på en drönare
<Flygisoft> Ne det har jag inte gjort :O
<Flygisoft> Vad är som är nytt där då?
<Philip5> latar du dig?
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> bara en massa måstegrejer ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha ;D
<Philip5> ska inte avslöja 
<Flygisoft> Har dom fixat preflashen blir jag glad
<Philip5> förstår inte hur du klarat att använda dem innan senaste firmware ;)
<Philip5> nä tror det var stöd för någon nya kameramodell
<Flygisoft> Meh :(
<Philip5> du får skälla på dem
<Flygisoft> Kanske beror på hårdvara med så dom inte kan fixa det ens
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Får väl ta och flasha i vilket fall
<Flygisoft> GÃ¥r ju inte att ligga efter :P
<Philip5> nä hur skulle det se ut för din image
<Flygisoft> Ne precis, inte bra när folk frågar vilken firmware jag kör på min trigger
<Philip5> nä och du är helt ute... 
<Flygisoft> mm, helt klart
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Sett filmen som fotosidan länkade till, bakom kulisserna på Champions League?
<Philip5> har du koll på bröllopet nu då så du inte missar brudmarschen?
<Flygisoft> Nja, tjejen ligger i soffan och tittar dock :P
<Philip5> nä jag såg att klippet låg där men jag har inte kollat
<Philip5> ligger hon och sover till det eller ligger och snyfftar lite för det är såååå vackert?
<Flygisoft> Haha, jadu jag vet faktiskt inte, tror inte hon sover iaf :P
<Flygisoft> Lite intressant klipp faktiskt, såg ut att vara lite stressigt/slitet jobb men
<Philip5> eller vänta jag såg nog klippet ändå
<Philip5> tänkte du på att de flesta sportfotografer där verkade köra med nikon
<Philip5> såg bara en som hade canon
<Flygisoft> Ja nu när du säger det så
<Flygisoft> Springer väl runt med D4s hela högen
<Philip5> antagligen
<Philip5> men enligt canonfolk så är ju canon bäst för actionfoto för deras AF-system är bara bäst
<Flygisoft> LÃ¥ter som fanboys
<Philip5> jo det är oftast de som hörs mest
<Flygisoft> Mjo brukar vara så
<Flygisoft> Härligt att tanka uppdateringen, står bara "Startar"
<Philip5> ja de har inte snabbaste servern där borta
<Flygisoft> Ne inte direkt
<Philip5> nä nu ska jag kolla på en film så jag hinner den innan hockeyn
<Flygisoft> Jajemen, vi hörs
